# Diesel Cruze - Cranks but no start. No injector pulse



## Josh Whitehead (Nov 6, 2020)

I got a 2014 2.0 Diesel Cruze that cranks over but does not start.

EGR and DEF system have been deleted, EGR is clean and closed.
base fuel pressure is 72-73 PSI
High fuel pressure when cranking is 7k+ psi (does take it spinning over for a sec or so to get there)
Getting a RPM signal from the PCM.

No voltage going to the injector while cranking, I back probed the injector while cranking it and was getting just over a 3 v when it should be in 160-200v range.

I think I have a bad PCM but don't know if there is anything else that aids the PCM in sending the voltage to the injector. I work on a quite of few diesel trucks but this is the first diesel cruze I've worked on.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Just to make sure - I presume the car has been deleted for a while, with a tune, and was running fine prior to all this?


----------



## Josh Whitehead (Nov 6, 2020)

MP81 said:


> Just to make sure - I presume the car has been deleted for a while, with a tune, and was running fine prior to all this?


Yes, that is correct


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

How are you determining the injector voltage? Tell me what tools you are using. What mode. And where you are sticking your probes.


----------



## Josh Whitehead (Nov 6, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> How are you determining the injector voltage? Tell me what tools you are using. What mode. And where you are sticking your probes.


I back probed the wires on the injector connector with it plugged up and checked for voltage with my Snap-on 4 channel lab scope and my Fluke multimeter on DC voltage


----------



## Josh Whitehead (Nov 6, 2020)

It shows a pulsing wave form when cranking just really low voltage, almost like the high voltage driver in the PCM is dead.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Josh Whitehead said:


> It shows a pulsing wave form when cranking just really low voltage, almost like the high voltage driver in the PCM is dead.


The ECM has 4 ‘drivers’. Of which only 2 are used on the Cruze. You can see their fuses somewhere in the fuse box.

They keep a somewht steady high voltage to the injector. The actual pulse is done by grounding the injector. So if you just hook a voltmeter to the two wires you just get 0V because well.... It’s 0. It’s like taking a voltage reading on the same wire. You’ll see some fluctuation but that’s it really.

The way these are tested is with a seperate machine which measures the current. Or by using a special current clamp.

You can measure the voltage directly to ground but this generally isn’t that useful. And the ECM would flag a DTC if there was anything wrong there.


----------



## Josh Whitehead (Nov 6, 2020)

All voltage readings were check while cranking the engine. From my research the PCM actually reverses the flow of current to the injector to open in close it which was verified by my voltage readings on the lab scope by going negative and positive. I also check the voltage on each wire with the injector unplugged, both wires show a pulsing signal but still low voltage (less than 20 volts).


----------



## Josh Whitehead (Nov 6, 2020)

Didn't see any fuses for the injectors in the fuse box nor do I see any listed in the power distribution section of the wiring diagram.


----------



## Josh Whitehead (Nov 6, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> The ECM has 4 ‘drivers’. Of which only 2 are used on the Cruze. You can see their fuses somewhere in the fuse box.
> 
> They keep a somewht steady high voltage to the injector. The actual pulse is done by grounding the injector. So if you just hook a voltmeter to the two wires you just get 0V because well.... It’s 0. It’s like taking a voltage reading on the same wire. You’ll see some fluctuation but that’s it really.
> 
> ...


Just checked the current draw with my low amp clamp and lab scope and nothing. Looks like its pcm time.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Josh Whitehead said:


> Just checked the current draw with my low amp clamp and lab scope and nothing. Looks like its pcm time.


You need special equipment. Some lab scopes can do it buuuuut eh. Probably not.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Josh Whitehead said:


> Didn't see any fuses for the injectors in the fuse box nor do I see any listed in the power distribution section of the wiring diagram.


I don’t know if they are listed as injectors or not. Might just be labeled as ECM or something.


----------



## Josh Whitehead (Nov 6, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> You need special equipment. Some lab scopes can do it buuuuut eh. Probably not.


Well this is what I'm using and for the price it better be "special" enough. It does give you the step by step procedure for testing the injector current draw.


ZEUS® Diagnostic and Information System | Snap-on Diagnostics


and





Snap-on Store







shop.snapon.com


----------



## Josh Whitehead (Nov 6, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> I don’t know if they are listed as injectors or not. Might just be labeled as ECM or something.


Just double checked all of the fuses in the battery junction box under the hood and they are good. Even checked all of the empty slots to make sure it wasn't missing a fuse, I have run into that before with a different vehicle.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Josh Whitehead said:


> Just double checked all of the fuses in the battery junction box under the hood and they are good. Even checked all of the empty slots to make sure it wasn't missing a fuse, I have run into that before with a different vehicle.


Alright. ECM it is. It just seems weird both drivers would fail at the same time with no DTC.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

For reference you should get a P0606 or P020X or like P2147.

It’s possible the tune disables it. Disabling P0606 in particular is common.

Even with just the ACC on you should get some voltage from one of the injector connectors to ground. Not 200, but like 5.


----------



## Josh Whitehead (Nov 6, 2020)

Yes I'm seeing some voltage as high as 20v in a pulsing waveform which let's me know the the pcm is trying to fire the injectors but it just is not putting out enough voltage to actually engage the piezo injector


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Josh Whitehead said:


> Yes I'm seeing some voltage as high as 20v in a pulsing waveform which let's me know the the pcm is trying to fire the injectors but it just is not putting out enough voltage to actually engage the piezo injector





Snipesy said:


> *For reference you should get a P0606 or P020X or like P2147.
> 
> It’s possible the tune disables it. Disabling P0606 in particular is common.*
> 
> Even with just the ACC on you should get some voltage from one of the injector connectors to ground. Not 200, but like 5.


I looked. This is exactly what happen.
In fact that tune of yours disables everything soooooooooooooooooooooo. Yeah you'll just never get a DTC.


----------



## Josh Whitehead (Nov 6, 2020)

New twist to the story, I am getting 125-135v to the injectors and they are pulling about 6-8 amps. Still figuring out the lab scope.


----------



## Josh Whitehead (Nov 6, 2020)

So I got fuel pressure 5000+psi, I got injector pulse and it does runs off of starting fluid (glow plugs disconnected). So why isn't this POS running


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Josh Whitehead said:


> So I got fuel pressure 5000+psi, I got injector pulse and it does runs off of starting fluid (glow plugs disconnected). So why isn't this POS running


Flash stock.


----------



## Josh Whitehead (Nov 6, 2020)

Ok, the owner is bringing me the programmer so I can flash it back to stock. Apparently he ran it out of fuel and it hasn't restarted since even after another shop put a new HPFP on it.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Josh Whitehead said:


> Ok, the owner is bringing me the programmer so I can flash it back to stock. Apparently he ran it out of fuel and it hasn't restarted since even after another shop put a new HPFP on it.


If the HPFP went then you need to replace everything. Injectors, fuel lines and fuel tank. These HP CR diesels have delicate injection pumps, and they fail catastrophically sending shrapnel throughout the fuel system and contaminating everything.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Diesel4Ever said:


> If the HPFP went then you need to replace everything. Injectors, fuel lines and fuel tank. These HP CR diesels have delicate injection pumps, and they fail catastrophically sending shrapnel throughout the fuel system and contaminating everything.


Fuel tank? Why would the fuel tank need replacement not a simple drop, clean and inspect.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

pandrad61 said:


> Fuel tank? Why would the fuel tank need replacement not a simple drop, clean and inspect.


because it’s liability. That’s the procedure VW follows for a failure of the CP4. Same reason you replace all the fuel lines, need to get all the metal out of the system. Any small material missed during cleaning will end damaging the new HPFP or injectors and you’re back where you started.

there used to be a 2 micron bypass fuel filter kit to prevent this from happening but it’s not made anymore due to the lack of interest in VW TDI’s in North America.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Diesel4Ever said:


> because it’s liability. That’s the procedure VW follows for a failure of the CP4. Same reason you replace all the fuel lines, need to get all the metal out of the system. Any small material missed during cleaning will end damaging the new HPFP or injectors and you’re back where you started.
> 
> there used to be a 2 micron bypass fuel filter kit to prevent this from happening but it’s not made anymore due to the lack of interest in VW TDI’s in North America.


Thankfully our Cruze has a better HPFP then the VW Td. I would think a cleaned and inspected tank to be the same as a new manufacturer tank. You’d think manufacturer would include a very tight tolerance cleaning filter and fuel filter for warranty liability. Especially with how bad USA fuel regulations can be


----------



## DCruzin (Nov 1, 2016)

Josh Whitehead said:


> Ok, the owner is bringing me the programmer so I can flash it back to stock. Apparently he ran it out of fuel and it hasn't restarted since even after another shop put a new HPFP on it.


Did you resolve this problem? I’m having almost exactly same issue with a deleted diesel.


----------



## Josh Whitehead (Nov 6, 2020)

Update - Replace all four injectors, fuel rail assy and flushed out the fuel lines and it runs like a champ.


----------

